# Daughter's First Fatty



## buck wheezer (Jul 7, 2008)

Back from a week in Cincinnati, and our 10-year-old daughter wanted to make a fatty. She cut up the cheese and sun-dried tomatoes, rolled it out, and layered it. I rolled it and launched it on the KC Rival, but she did all the hard work.



So, as I post this, I'm having pizza fatty on a rice cake (gotta visit the doctor in a couple of weeks...).


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like you got your daughter hooked too!!  Nice work!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to your youngin she did a excellent job 10 atta girls to her. That is one fine lookin fatty, done made me hungry and I i have here at work is the wheel of death in the finer diner. Oh well maybe donuts or chips.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounded like a fun time in the kitchen... and it looks great!  Just think, when she goes off to college, a smoker will be one of the 'must haves' for her.


----------



## erain (Jul 7, 2008)

sounds like you and your daughter havin serious quality time... pass on great job to her, pix looked great, and hope yall had a great 4th!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like she did a great job!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Very special moment of a daughter rolling her first fatty ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 In all seriousness, she did an excellent job and looks like a very tasty one was created! Soon, she'll be tending the smoker and you'll be having your own throwdown's at the house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job girl!!


----------



## daboys (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Buck. Your daughter made a great lookin fatty there. Um, just one thing, tell her not to go to church and tell everyone she rolled up a fatty and smoked it. Don't think they would understand. I'm a PK too. I could see the look on my dad's face now if I would have said that to a bunch of the old ladies.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

I was checking out this thread early this morning. Looks delicious, Good Job.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 8, 2008)

Pass on the craft to all who will learn!  Family time is the best time!  Both of ya's will never ferget the time spent tendin a smoke!  Tell that young lady she whooped up a fine lookin fatty!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cool Buck! 

PS - How is the drum smoker coming along?  I am looking for other drum potentials, too.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome BW!!
She did an fabulous job, looks great...I am not sure about the rice cake though!!??

Hey good luck at the Dr....


----------



## holy smokes (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with DaBoys...I'm a Deacon and I cringe when my kids tell other Church members that Daddy smoked a fatty in the backyard yesterday!

"Train up a Child in the way she should go...."

Kevin
AKA Holy Smokes


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 10, 2008)

i love your logic.  put it on a rice cake...then its healthy


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

looks great.  Our first one didn't come out that great looking.  Good Job


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 10, 2008)

you have to love a good fatty


----------

